# Info on Canon EOS LCD screen sizes.



## casper_zip (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello again:

Ole newbie here again. Won't know till ask questions, and I have lots to learn. I want to put the glass protectors (LCD Screen Covers). I don't have a clue how to measure them. I need for my EOS 30 D and I have a D30 coming, that I bought by mistake. Once it gets here, I want to take care of it like it is the latest and greatest. Give it a good home. I know it's not like some of my really good cameras I have, but, I got it, gonna try and make it a jewel.

If you know sizes I need, send them on. I found some nice looking ones on ebay and Amazon. They have sizes listed as: 2.7" and 3" in glass covers for the cameras. 

Thanks and all the best,

Casper_zip aka Bob


----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2014)

Why bother.  It already has a protective screen on it.  You scratch that one up bad enough to want to replace it if memory serves me correctly they are about $20.00 from Canon. Here are some nice instruction on replacing it.http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=922334


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree with gryphonslair99.  

I've had digital EOS cameras for almost a decade and I don't baby the screens.  I don't think that any of them have any noticeable scratches.  They basically have a very hard cover over the actual screen, as part of the camera.

And if that cover does get damaged, it's very inexpensive to replace.


----------

